# power trol oil leak



## 82corvette (Jul 8, 2011)

I have a new leak that just showed up. The power trol pump has oil coming out the bottom. It isn't a major leak but I want to fix it before taking it to the body shop. What do I look for, I know there is a couple gasket, orings & packing. It works great so I hope the hard parts are good.


----------

